
Show HN: Actuflow – stop procrastinating using a smartphone - yarsanich
https://acture.app/
======
felipepater
Very interesting. I'll give it a shot right now!

Just for curiosity, how hard was it to release this for both android and ios?
(I assume since its free that its only a side project)

~~~
yarsanich
Hi! Thanks for trying.

Yes, you are right that's a side project.

I spent a lot of hours after work playing with Swift on iOS and Kotlin on
Android. But thanks to good Google and Apple documentation it wasn't a bad
journey.

But about the release process, it was much harder with iOS than Android.

------
fblp
Trying it out, would be cool if you could configure it to only ask every 2mins
or something

~~~
yarsanich
Thanks for a try. It sounds like a great idea. I will take it into account.
Are you on iOS or Android?

~~~
fblp
On Android!

~~~
yarsanich
I thought about such reminders, but I have a concern that it will be too much
notifications. But anyway, it can be optional.

------
olcor
This is simple and genius at the same time. Great idea, will try it out.

~~~
yarsanich
Thanks. Waiting for your feedback :)

~~~
olcor
I don’t know if this would work on iOS (or if it’s already implemented), but
any idea if I can make the app pop up directly every time I unlock the phone?
This would mean that I don’t need open the app manually myself /keep the app
on top before I lock the screen.

~~~
yarsanich
It's not possible to overlay apps after unlocking on iOS. But I found a way
how to change UX to fulfil that. All intentions should be marked as failed or
successful after finishing, so the user should back to the app before phone
lock. So by locking your phone in the app, you will not forget about filling
intention next time. That's the only allowed way I found for iOS. There is a
way how to show your app immediately after unlock, but it requires using
private API that is not allowed by the App Store.

~~~
olcor
OK thanks. Great idea nonetheless!

